# Yet another "what is the coat pattern?"



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, so I really am not educated on the different coat patterns, so I would be much appreciative of any help with my boy. I will be registering him soon, and well they require a coat pattern, who would'a guessed! Lol. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Unfortunately I can't help with patterns, but he is really neat looking!


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks  He's my pride and joy!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

OK, I also know nothing about coat patterns, so this is just a guess for fun: tobiano with splash??
He is gorgeous... Can I have him?


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

I was kinda thinkin the same muumi...NO YOU CANNOT HAVE HIM!!!! lol


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Ah boo! Ha ha!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd say tobiano with splash as well. Though, I'm not an expert :wink:


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol muumi, he's my dream horse, have always wanted a gypsy vanner, although he is half quarter, I dont mind  So, he aint going anywhere! Well, unless I go somewhere else. 

Thanks Kayella, I appreciate it


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I would have said Tovero.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

See, I'm kinda torn. Cause it looks like he has frame with the white legs and blue eyes. :?


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorrelhorse, why do you say Tovero?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He would be registered as a tovero (which is tobiano + any other "overo" type pattern). It's a crappy outdated term...

He _is_ tobiano + splash + sabino, with the possibility of frame thrown in.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Tobi and Splash is what I'm seeing. Could have sabino or frame as well. 

I noticed someone said they wanted to say frame with his white legs--frame actually wants to keep the legs dark! Other pinto patterns want to make the legs white


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks guys!! 
NdAppy: where does the sabino come into play?


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Sabino causes rough, jagged edged markings. Sometimes giving them a 'roaned' appearence. :3

I agree, Tobiano with splash and sabino.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Oooh Ok! Thanks for the help!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Don't know the pattern but my goodness, he is DARLING!!!! I love his little medicine hat look!!


----------



## ModernThreat101 (Feb 3, 2012)

Tobiano coat pattern. He reminds me of a handsome homozygous tobiano TWH stallion who is UC - Davis tested for the gene. The 'splash' and 'sabino' designations confuse me slightly - I didn't know you could classify coat patterns as more than one type.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks guys 
Now the only problem is that the registry does not have a check box that says Tovero, or tobiano.... 

Will have to double check the form, but I'm pretty sure thats what it says!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous Tovero you have there!! Looks like either frame or splash or both to me!


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks horselovinlady  I can't wait to see him all growed up, not that I don't like him being a baby yet!


----------



## reinerlu (Feb 19, 2012)

He's a Tovero. He has both Overo(bald face) and Tobiano (the rest of his white) markings.


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Tovero is a 'catchall' term for a horse that is tobiano with another 'pinto' gene as well, such as sabino or splash. Therefore for the registry I believe your boy would be considered a tovero.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks, unfortunatly, they dont have a tovero listing for the papers


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What are the options given on the papers?


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

ok, the options on the papers are: Pinto, Solid, Roan, Sabino, Appaloosa. I know I would put him down as either a Pinto, or Sabino, but just don't know which one would be best....


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Who are you registering him with? :think:


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh, and where I'm registering him is not the best Gypsy place, but it's the only option I have at the moment, once he is registered with them ( Gypsy Cob and Drum Horse Association) I will be registering him with the Gpysy Horse Registry of America, which I believe has a better reputation.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Pick Pinto. That fits about the best for his coat pattern/type.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok thanks NDAppy. Yeah, where I have to register Traum seems like a very low key, registry, the papers are all kinds of weird, almost like a jounior high kid put them together. 

I hope to get this done, so I can get him with a better registry


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That could very well be. Have you talked with any of the Gypsy Vanner people on here or at the registry you want to get him into? Or are you just hoping by registering him with this registry they other might take him?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

FeatheredFeet is a good one to talk to I beleive. I beleive she deals with GV.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Well his dad, as far as I know is only registered with this one, and being as Traum is only half Gypsy, I can't go with the other half to get a better registery. As far as I know, once I get him registered with this one, I "should" be able to get him into other more reputable ones. 

Yeah, I would like to chit chat with Feather Feet, that'd be great, thanks for the advice ND. I really appreciate it!

Say, what part of the state are you from?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

North of Jamestown.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Seriously!? My aunt lives in jamestown, boyfriend is from Pingree/ buchannan (sp?)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Who is your Boyfriend? (it's Buchanan  )


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Manley is the last name.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lemme guess.... Ty? :lol: I graduated with him.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, Yep that'd be him. What a small world huh?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Very small! :lol: Was just in Fargo on Saturday too. Oh, Poseidon on here is also in the Fargo area.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh really? huh neat.  You show or anything?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No showing here unless you count 4-H for my oldest right now.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Ahh 4-H...I miss those days lol


----------



## SplashedOver (Feb 24, 2012)

Tovero!!! or medicine hat


----------



## Vegan Draftman (Feb 25, 2012)

what a cool boy !


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, and where I'm registering him is not the best Gypsy place, but it's the only option I have at the moment, once he is registered with them ( Gypsy Cob and Drum Horse Association) I will be registering him with the Gpysy Horse Registry of America, which I believe has a better reputation.


Hi Draftgrl.

I don't know who told you that the GCDHA is not good, but they need to stop saying such things. And you can tell them I said so! They are one of the original registries in the US and also put on terrific shows. 

As you know, we unfortunately have way too many registries and there is still much talk going on, about combining them. The term 'Vanner' is a name coined by one original Gypsy Horse owner, who used his extreme salesmanship, to advertise the name. Most true Gypsy breeders in the UK, wouldn't dream of calling their horses a 'vanner'. It is a most derogatory word and used in the old days in England, to describe any old cart-pulling horse. In the US, only those actually registered with the Vanner registry, can rightly call their horses by that name. We do not call our horses vanners. Pretty much everyone else across the world, call them Gypsy Horses or Gypsy Cobs. This except in some European countries, where they are often known as Tinkers. 

About your cute boy. I think I remember who his sire is - The Governor, right? Can't remember if I ever knew the dam. Governor's dam is the gorgeous Tansy, who is a black and white tobiano. The Governor was definitely heavily sabino of one type or another and was also tobiano. We do not have frame in the Gypsy breed. I'd say your fellow is tobiano definitely, with sabino of come kind and possibly splash. Most Gypsies are these patterns, unless solid of course or appy.

Lizzie


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

See that is why I told her to talk to you. I don't know gypsy registries fro a hole in the ground. lol I knew you would know the ins/outs/etc of the registries available for gypsy horses.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks NdAppy. I suppose it is always difficult when getting into a new breed, to understand everything. 

Lizzie


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

If I say spotted will I get things thrown at me???

I would say tovero.... I think he falls under medicine hat... but I am quite sure about the spotted part!!


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Featheredfeet. I really do appreciate it. Actually no one has told me anything about the breed,m everything I know about it is from my own research. Yea, I know that the term "Vanner" is not correct. 

I really have no idea about any of the registereis especially ones here in the states. Any and all help with the breed is most welcome. I first found out about Gypsy's in high school, and have wanted one since, by sheer luck got Traum.

His daddy is actually The Royal Tinkers Commanche, and his dam is an unregistered quarter horse.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry Draftgrl, I think I got him mixed up with another cross Gypsy on the forum. I see he has that Gypsy temperament that we all love. 
If there is paint in the dam's background, then he quite well might also be hiding frame. 

You will have fun with him.

Lizzie


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Forgot to add. Is there any way you can get a copy of the pedigree of his QH dam? Want to make sure there is no Impressive in the background and if there is, test him for HYPP.

Lizzie


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh no its fine 

No, the dam is an unregistered mare unfortunatly. Not sure why this gal who bred Traum and all her others is using unregistered mares....
But yea HYPP test probably wouldn't hurt none.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

So tonight was a GREAT night with my boy. And before anyone starts yelling at me about what I did, I know all that can happen with a young horse. What I did I know did NOT hurt him what so ever!!

Anyway...Tonight friend of mine who is younger and rides the BO's horse caught a ride with me to the barn. We started just playin with the horses being goof balls lol. She decided to call it a day and to go clean her saddle, I kept playing with Traum a bit. 

I decided to get him used to a bit of weight on his back, so I stood on the mounting block and kind of laid over him petting him and such, so he could get used to someone being on both sides. If he took a step I stayed on then slid off. Well I wen to show my friend that Traum was being such a good boy with this. She then said well why not actually sit on him? Mind you I have no saddle on him. So I decided to do so for a couple mins. She stood by his head, and I slid onto him. He didn't move!!! I was so excited! Then my friend started walking him a bit, we did about 2 laps of the areana, which is small because of a fire in the other half. Traum did nothing!! Can't belive he's doing such a good job. 

Just had to let whoever actually looks at this know! Like I said before, nothing of this hurt him, and it is not something I am going to do often. The next time I am going to do this is probably a month from now.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not going to yell at you, but how old is Traum? I think you might have posted it somewhere, but I cannot remember at the moment. However, he does still look like a very young horse to me and possibly too young to be wearing a saddle and/or having anyone leaning weight on his back??

If he is over two years old, certainly he can be taught to carry a back pad or lightweight saddle. 

Did you do an Xray of his spine? That is the last thing that closes on babies. Knee bones close around 2 1/2 years old, but that does not mean the horse is ready to have weight on his back. Draft and draft cross horses, mature very slowly. 

You can certainly be using this time to make sure he is absolutely solid in his groundwork, but I _think_, you maybe are trying to take him a little too far, too soon.

I saw on another message thread, you had him lying down, wearing a saddle and with a cotton rope hobble on a front pastern. Again, I think it is too much, too soon with this little fellow.

JMHO

Lizzie


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Traum is under two FF.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Then I stand by my thoughts.

Lizzie


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes he is young, and I understand and completly agree with waiting to ride and such til at minimum of 2. I have only had the saddle on him a handful of times, and only for a max of 20you min. I have had no intentions of riding him until my BO suggested it who has been working with, showing, training and whatever else for im sure 40 plus years. Now he did not say to ride often at all, but after checkinga him overyou said that once a month at a walk for just a couple mins would not hurt him in the slightest. No he is not a vet, but may as well be with all his knowledge, plus that of his wife, who said the same thing. With all I have done with him he has only broke a sweat maybe 3 times in the past 2.5 months.


----------

